# Slang - Lingo



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

You can't google something if you don't know is what it is called!!!!!!!
Post your fav slang or "what the heck does _____ mean?" questions here. 

Yesterday I heard the term "ragdoll" (to fall/roll/flip down a mountain looking like a lifeless ragdoll) _for the first time ever, on a danged political newscast _ of all places! (Annoying)

Ok you're gonna like this part.

I think to myself: hey, it looks like they just loosen up and calm down and are less likely to get hurt but I'll google it to see if there is more to it and here's what I found :

 a beginner's guide to ragdolling (hilarious) 
:grin:

Apparently it's also called Tomahawking! Love both of these words and I can't wait to be able to use them in a sentence! (Jk)


Hit me and hopefully lots of other new-to-rider-slang members up with lingo... cause you can't google it if you don't know what it's called!!!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

out of curiosity, how old are you? i ask because i'm surprised you never heard the term "rag doll" before. i never heard of "tomahawking" though.

sometimes certain terms are only used in certain areas.

here in new jersey we use the term "jug handle" and a lot of people in the rest of the country have no idea what it means. it's a term for when you have to make a right to go left at an intersection (an off ramp that loops around 270 degrees)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

XxGoGirlxX, If you liked that,.. your gonna LOVE the first _"Yard Sale"_ you witness!!! :lol:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Apparently it's also called Tomahawking! Love both of these words and I can't wait to be able to use them in a sentence!


Just wait til you get to do the tomo or a y-sale.

Try to come up with new snowboard slang and check it against the web for originality. Mine is "gnarfairy"


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> out of curiosity, how old are you? i ask because i'm surprised you never heard the term "rag doll" before. i never heard of "tomahawking" though.


You need a big mountain to tomahawk down. Not going to happen on the east coast.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I actually did a fair amount of (cut & paste) research on this topic for another forum member awhile back,..

It's _WAY_ long and exceeds the max character per post limit, but I suppose I could post it here in several installments. It is something that could come in handy for other NooBs looking for definitions for some of the various terms we use around here. 

Besides,.. It's a fun read and certainly appropriate for this thread,…

OK,.. Here'Tis!!! 

*DEFINITIONS - A THRU G:*

3, 5, 7, 9 – Acronyms for a 360, 540, 720 and 900 spin in the air.

50/50 – When the board rides straight down (nose first) a rail or box.

A

AASI – American Association of Snowboard Instructors.

Air – A jump or leap where the snowboard lifts off the ground.

Air-to-Fakie - A half pipe trick where the wall is approached riding forward, no rotation is made in the air, and the boarder lands riding backward (or fakie).

All-Mountain – Type of snowboard designed to ride any type of terrain – groomers, powder, park and half pipe.

B

Backcountry – Terrain outside of resort boundaries with no marked trails and natural obstacles like trees and cliffs.

Backside – A term originating from surfing, the direction in which you turn if you are traveling up a wave and turn so as you back faces the wave. In snowboarding, it is used to describe your direction of rotation in which the rider spins clockwise in the air if their left foot is facing down the hill (regular). It is the opposite of frontside.

Backside 180 – An aerial move where the rider makes a 180 degree rotatation off the jump leading with the heelside (clockwise for a regular stance and counterclockwise for goofy).

Backside Air – Any aerial maneuver performed on the backside wall of the half pipe

Boned Out – To straighten one or both legs during an aerial for extra style.

Baseplate - The bottom, flat part of the binding which includes the heel cup and fixes to the board via three or four holes. Burton also makes a a channel mounting system where the baseplate attaches with two screws on either side of the binding.

Base – The underside of the snowboard designed to glide across the snow. It is typically extruded or sintered.

Baseless Bindings - Snowboard bindings that don’t use a baseplate, so the boot sits directly on the snowboard. It enhances board feel and control, giving the rider a more natural foot-to-board feeling, similar to skateboarding.

Banked Slalom - A downhill slalom race course in which gate turns are set on snow banks. The Mount Baker Legendary Banked Slalom held every February is the most famous banked slalom course in the world.

Bevel- The angle of a snowboard’s steel edges. There are two bevels – the base bevel and the side edge bevel. The base bevel is the angle where the steel edge angles up from the flat base. The side bevel is is the angle the steel edge is tilted from the sidewall. The greater the base bevel, the faster the board.

Blindside - An advanced rotation in which the snowboarder is blind during takeoff or landing and must stretch to look over the shoulder.

Boardercross – A competition where participants race through turns, banks, obstacles and jumps in heats of 4-6 riders.

Bonk - To intentionally hit (or bonk) a non-snow object, like a tree stump, with the snowboard. A bonk is a type of trick.

Boost – To catch air off of a jump, half pipe or natural obstacle.

Butter - Leaning on the nose of the board (like a nose manual) and swing the tail of the board to the front.

Buttery – A term used to describe a snowboard with good flex.

C

Caballerial (Cab) - A halfpipe trick named after Steve Caballero (skateboard pro) which begins fakie, spins 360 degrees, and lands riding forward.

Camber - The amount of space beneath the center of a snowboard when it lays on a flat surface and its weight rests on the tip and tail. Camber gives a board spring and pop on groomed runs. Reverse camber or rocker is the opposite of camber where the weight rests on the center of the board, rather than the tip and tail when laying flat.

Cant - The angle at which either foot points inward or outward, which causes the knees bend toward or away from each other.

Carve – A perfect turn where the edge of the board digs into the snow, causing the rider to gain speed with each turn.

Centered Stance – A stance that is centered on the board when your bindings are mounted. The distance between the nose and the front binding is the same as that between the tail and the rear binding. A centered stance is preferred by riders who ride goofy and regular equally well.

Chatter - Vibration of the snowboard resulting from high speed, tight turns, and/or icy conditions. Chatter is undesirable and common with soft boards at high speeds.

Chute – A narrow strip of snow bordered by rocks, cliffs and tight trees.

Corduroy - The tracks left by a snowcat grooming a trail that looks like corduroy pants. Clean, fun turns are made on corduroy terrain.

Corkskrew – A an aerial fast and tight rotation in the half pipe or off of a jump.

Crail – A trick where the rear hand grabs the toe edge in front of the front foot while the rear leg is boned.

Crippler Air - A half pipe inverted aerial where the snowboarder spins a 180 degree flip. In other words, the rider approaches a halfpipe wall riding forward, becomes airborne, rotates 90 degrees, flips over in the air, rotates another 90 degrees, and lands riding forward.

Crossbone Method Air - A Method Air (front hand grabs heel edge between the bindings) where the back leg is boned.

Crooked Cop Air – Freeriding version of the mosquito air.

Cruiser Run – A mellow, smooth trail at a resort where the riders take it easy.

D

Dampening – Reducing chatter (vibration) to increase handling and control. Structural modifications can be made to a snowboard or bindings to increase dampening.

Delaminate - When the top sheet of your snowboard begins to chip or peel off typically resulting from a crash, long term use, a defect or poor care of the snowboard.

Detune - The process of dulling the edges of the snowboard. Most people detune the edges around the nose and tail so they do not catch in the snow.

Ding – A scratch or gouge in the base of the board. Dings can occur if a rider rides over a rock or hits a hard chunk of ice.

Directional Stance - A snowboard stance allowing one to ride differently in one direction than the other. In other words your bindings are mounted on the snowboard so the distance between the nose and the front binding is different from that between the tail and the rear binding. With your bindings set this way, you would ride more easily in your preferred direction (being goofy or regular).

Duckfooted – A stance angle in which the toes are pointed outward like a duck.

E

Edge – The smooth metal edges that run the perimeter of the snowboard.

Effective Edge - The length of steel edge on the snowboard that comes in contact with the snow when making turns. It is the effective part which is used to make a turn. A longer effective edge makes for faster riding, while shorter effective edge makes boards easier to turn and spin.

Eggflip - An Eggplant where the rider flips over in order to re-enter the pipe instead of rotating 180 degrees.

Eggplant - A 180 backside rotated invert in which the front hand is planted on the lip of the halfpipe wall.

Extruded Base - P-tex base of a snowboard created by extrusion of sheets. It is of lower quality, does not hold and absorb wax very well, and is less durable.

F

Faceplant – When a rider falls on his or her face.

Fakie – Riding backwards or with your non-dominant foot forward. Also referred to as ‘riding switch.’

Flail – A term used to describe out of control riding.

Flat Bottom - The flat area in a halfpipe between the two opposing transitional walls.

Flatland - Term used to describe tricks performed on a flat slope without obstacles.

Flex - Term used to describe the snowboard’s stiffness and pattern of how it flexes. It refers to longitudinal flex (flex of the length) and torsional flex (flex of the width).

Flying Squirrel Air - Bending at the knees and grabbing the heel edge of the snowboard with both hands with the front hand near the front foot, and the rear hand near the rear foot.

Forward Lean - The adjustable angle of degree to which the binding highbacks keep your ankles bent in a forward leaning position. Half pipe riders increase their forward lean to gain speed. Park riders prefer a more relaxed forward lean, if any at all.

Freeriding - Snowboarding on all types of terrain (groomers, powder, backcountry) for fun with contests or competitions.

Freestyle Snowboarding – Mostly associated with riding the halfpipe, but which may also be used to describe jumps, spins, tricks and riding on boxes or rails.

Fresh Fish Air - The backside version of the Stale Fish

Front Hand - The hand closest to the nose of the snowboard.

Front Foot - The foot mounted closest to the nose of the board

Frontside Air - An aerial maneuver performed on the toeside wall of a halfpipe.

Frontside Rotation – Rotating the direction your heel side is facing.

G

Goofy – Riding with the front foot forward or facing down the hill.

Grab – To grab either side of the snowboard in the air with the right or left hand.

Grommet (Grom) - Refers to a small, young snowboarder.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*DEFINITIONS - H thru R:*

H

Haakon Flip - An inverted switch 720 invented by Terje Haakonsen. A halfpipe trick in which the rider approaches the backside wall riding fakie and rotates in the backside direction while going upside down.

Half-Cab - The freeriding version of the Caballerial in which one rotates 180 degrees from fakie to forward off of a straight jump.

Halfpipe - A U-shaped snow structure built for freestyle snowboarding with opposing walls of the same height and pitch.

Handplant - A trick where one or both hands are planted on the lip of the half pipe wall or obstacle and the rotation is either backside or frontside

Hard Boots – Similar to alpine skiing boots, hard boots are very stiff for maximum support in carving and racing.

Heel Drag (overhang) – When the bindings are placed too far toward the heel side, the heels drag in the snow while riding and interfere with turns. Heel drag can occur when the board is too small for a rider’s foot.

Heel Edge – The edge of the snowboard where the heel hits.

Heel side Turn – Turn made with the heel side edge.

High Back Bindings - A binding system which includes a piece that supports the ankle and calf and extends perpendicularly from the board. They provide support, especially for edging and turning on the heel edge.

Highway – A large grove made by repeated riding in the same spot in the flat bottom and/or up the wall of a half pipe.

Ho Ho – A two handed hand plant.

Hole Pattern – The number of holes in a snowboard in which the bindings mount to the board (3 or 4 hole pattern).

Hucker – One who uncontrollably throws himself into the air without any regard to personal or surrounding safety.

I

Insert - The piece of metal laminated within a snowboard in order to secure the screws that attach the bindings.

Invert - A trick where the head is beneath the level of the board and the snowboarder balances on one or two hands.

Inverted Ariel – When a snowboarder becomes airborne with the head below the board at any given time.

Inveted 180 – See Crippler Air.

Inverted 540 – See McTwist.

J

Jam Session – A competition in which all riders perform in the half pipe or park at the same time. One rider drops in after the next in no particular order.

Japan Air - The front hand grabs the toe edge in front of the front foot (mute grab), both knees are bent, the rear leg boned, and the board is pulled to the level of the head.

Jib -Riding on something other than snow like rails, boxes, trees, garbage cans, logs, etc.

J-Tear – Invented by Mike Jacoby, an invert where the rider rotates roughly 540 degrees in a frontside direction while planting one or both hands on the lip of the wall.

K

Kicker – Large jump with a manmade or natural ramp.

L

Late – Putting an extra move in an aerial trick before landing.

Leash - A retention device used to attach the snowboard to the front foot so it won’t slide away while getting in or out of the bindings.

Lien Air – Named after skateboarder Neil Blender, the front hand grabs the heel edge and the body leans out over the nose.

Lien Method Air - A cross between a Method and a Lien.

Lip - The top edge of the half pipe wall.

M

McEgg - An invert where the athlete plants the front hand on the wall, rotates 540 degrees in a backside direction, and lands riding forward.

McTwist - Named after skateboarder Mike McGill, an inverted aerial where the athlete performs a 540 degree rotational flip. In other words, the rider approaches the halfpipe wall riding forward, becomes airborne, rotates 540 degrees in a backside direction while performing a front flip, and lands riding forward.

Melonchollie Air - The front hand reaches behind the front leg and grabs the heel edge between the bindings while the front leg is boned.

Method Air – With both knees bent and the heels rising toward the rider’s back, the front hand grabs the heel edge and the board is pulled to level of the head.

Miller Flip - An inverted aerial where the halfpipe wall is approached riding forward, the front hand is planted, a 360 degree frontside rotation is made, and the rider lands riding fakie.

Misty Flip - An inverted backside 540 performed off of a straight jump. It is the straight jump version of the McTwist. Therefore the approach is riding forward and the landing is fakie.

Mosquito Air - A trick in the half pipe where the front hand reaches behind the front leg and grabs the heel edge between the bindings. The front knee is then bent to touch the board tuck knee style.

Mute Air - The front hand grabs the toe edge either between the toes or in front of the front foot.

N

Nollie – Much like an ollie, except the rider springs off of the nose instead of the tail.

Nollie Frontflip - Springing off of the nose while going off of a jump while leaning forward, allowing you to do a frontflip.
-edit- *More commonly known as a TameDog!* > 

Nose - The front end of the snowboard or tip.

Nose Bonk – To intentionally hit and rebound off of a natural or manmade object with the nose.

Nose Grab Air – During an aerial, the front hand grabs the nose of the snowboard.

Nose Poke Air - Any maneuver where you bone your front leg and “poke” the nose of the snowboard in a direction away from your body usually while grabbing.

Nose Slide - To press the nose of the snowboard while lifting the tail and sliding along the ground or an object.

Nuclear Air - The rear hand reaches across the front of the body and grabs the heel edge in front of the front foot.

O

Ollie - Borrowed from skateboarding, an Ollie is to get air by first lifting the front foot, springing off the back foot, then landing on both feet.

Overhang (heel drag) – When the heel drags off the end of the snowboard. Occurs if the bindings are set up incorrectly or if the board is to small for the rider.

P

Palmer Air – Named after Shaun Palmer, a variation of a method where the grab is near the nose, the board is pulled across the front of the body, and the nose is pointed downward.

Phillips 66 – Named after skateboarder Jeff Phillips, an invert where the athlete approaches the halfpipe wall riding fakie, plants the rear hand on the lip of the wall while doing a “front flip” and lands in the transition riding forward.

Pipe Dragon – A grooming device used to groom half pipes.

Poach – To ride closed terrain, like a roped off trail, the park or half pipe.

Polyurethane Injection Construction - Common in lower-priced snowboards, this snowboard construction is made by injecting Polyurethane foam into a mold to comprise the core. Such snowboards are usually lighter than wood core boards, but are also less durable and lose flex and camber after a hard season of riding. They have a much shorter life span than a board with a wood core.

Pop Tart - Airing from switch to forward in the halfpipe without rotation.

Poser - One who pretends to be something one is not.

Pro Jump - A drop off, usually two to four feet in a racecourse.

P-Tex – A brand of polyurethane used to form and repair the base of skis and snowboards. Although not all snowboards bases are composed of P-Tex, many riders often refer to any base material as P-Tex.

Q

Quadratic Sidecut - Sidecut design shape which is based on a quadratic formula rather than the arc of a circle. Such a design allows for camber and board flex to be integrated into the board construction.

Quarterpipe - A halfpipe with only one wall. It looks like a snow sculpted shape which contains a transition and a vertical, and is used as a jump to catch air.

R

Rail – 1. A snowboard obstacle resembling a hand rail for stairs. 2. The sidewall and an edge of a snowboard.

Railing - A term used to describe making fast and hard turns.

Rail Slide - To slide the rails of the snowboard onto almost anything other than a flat slope like a fallen tree branches, logs, coping of a half pipe or a picnic table. other than a flat slope.

Rear Hand - The hand closest to the tail of the snowboard.

Rear Foot - The foot mounted closest to the tail.

Regular Footed - Riding on a snowboard with the left foot facing down the hill or closest to the nose.

Revert - To switch from riding fakie to forward, or from forward to fake typically while the snowboard is still touching the ground.

Rewind - Where a rotation is initiated, stopped, and its momentum reversed.

Roast Beef Air - The rear hand grabs the heel edge between the bindings while the rear leg is boned.

Rocker - The opposite of camber. When placed on flat ground, the center of the board between the bindings comes in contact with the surface while the board’s nose and tail rise off the ground. Often used on boards engineered for powder, park or beginners. Many variations of rocker exist.

Rocket Air - The front hand grabs the toe edge closest to the front foot while the back leg is boned. The board points perpendicular to the ground.

Rodeo Flip - An inverted frontside 540 off of a straight jump. In the halfpipe, it is more like performing a 540 degree rotation which is inverted and off-axis.

Rolling Down the Windows – When a rider is caught off balance and they
rotate their arms wildly in the air to try and recover.

Rollout Deck - The very top horizontal portion of the halfpipe wall where one can stand and look into the half pipe. Photographers often shoot from this point. It is used as a walkway in order to hike to the top of the halfpipe.

Run – A slope or trail.

Running Length - The length of the base of the snowboard which touches the snow.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*DEFINITIONS - S thru W:*

S

Sad Plant – A hand plant where the front leg is boned out for style.

Sandwich Laminated Construction - Snowboard construction which is the most expensive and labor intensive to make. Either foam or wood core is used and typically provides the lightest weight and most lively flex.

Seatbelt Air – While the front leg is boned, the front hand reaches across the body and grabs the tail.

Segmented Edges - Steel edges which do not form one or two solid pieces around the edge of the snowboard. It costs less to product and is less durable, but is easier to replace than solid steel edges. Snowboards with segmented edges usually have many pieces around the nose and tail.

Shifty Air – When the upper torso and lower body are twisted in opposite directions and then returned to normal. Usually the front leg is boned and no grab is involved.

Shovel - The lifted or upward curved sections of a snowboard at the tip and tail.

Sidecut Radius - The measure (usually in cm) of the circle radius to which the sidecut of a snowboard corresponds. The smaller the number, the quicker and easier a board will turn. A higher number results in the rider’s ability to ride faster

Sideslip – Sliding sideways down a slope. Beginners often sideslip when they are learning.

Sintered Base - High molecular-weight base formed by the heating and compression of small fragments of P-tex. Sintered bases absorb and hold wax better and are more durable than extruded bases, i.e. they are faster.

Slob Air - The front hand grabs mute, the back leg is boned, and the board is kept parallel with the ground.

Slopestyle - A freestyle event in which the competitor rides over a series of various kinds of jumps, boxes and rails. He or she is then judged on the performance of tricks and maneuvers.

Smith Grind - A trick on the lip where the rider slides with the coping perpendicular to the snowboard, the front leg is boned, and the nose is oriented below the coping while the tail is above. This is typically a skateboarding trick, but snowboarders attempt it on snow.

Soft Boots - Snowboard boots designed for use in freestyle and freeride snowboarding. Boots are soft and pliable and allow a large range of motion while maintaining sufficient support.

Snurfer – The original snowboard made in 1965 by Sherman Popper. It did not have bindings or edges, but had a rope attached to the nose for steering.

Snake - A term used to describe someone who cuts in front of you in the lift line or drops in front of you in the half pipe or park.

Spaghetti Air – With the back leg boned, the rear hand reaches between the legs and behind the front leg to grab the toe edge in front of the front foot.

Speed Check – To slow down by make a few quick turns or sliding sideways when approaching a jump with too much speed.

Spin – To turn in the air.

Spine - A snow sculpted jump with two transitional walls coming together to form a spine. A rider may air off either side and land on the other.

Spoon Nose - A nose of a snowboard that is shaped so the edges curve up like a spoon. A spoon nose is helpful for buttering and jibbing, so as not to catch an edge at the nose.

Stale Egg - An eggplant with a stalefish grab. Refer to Eggplant and Stalefish.

Stalefish Air – With the rear leg boned, the rear hand grabs the heel edge behind the rear leg and in between the bindings.

Stalemasky Air - The front hand reaches between the legs and grabs the heel edge between the bindings while the front leg is boned.

Stalled - When a trick is performed and held still or ‘stalled’ for an extended period of time in the air.

Staircase - A series of ledges where the rider jumps down from one to the next.

Stance - The position of ones feet and bindings on the snowboard differentiated by angles and width.

Stick – Another name for a snowboard or a term used to describe a perfect landing by a rider.

Stiffy Air - Any trick in which both legs are boned and a grab is incorporated.

Stinky - Riding with the legs spread open and knees apart.

Stoked (slang) - An alternate term for the word psyched or excited.

Stomp - A term used to describe a good landing made by a rider.

Stomp Pad - The no slip pad attached to the snowboard with adhesive between the bindings. It helps in getting on and off the lift with the rear foot out of the binding on the stomp pad.

Suitcase Air - Similar to the Method Air except once the knees are bent, the front hand reaches under the base of the snowboard from behind to grab the toe edge.

Swiss Cheese Air – With the back leg boned, the rear hand reaches between the legs behind the front leg and grabs the heel edge in front of the front foot.

Switchstance (Switch) – Riding with your non-dominant foot forward. Also referred to as riding fakie.

T

Table Top - A jump in which the take off and landing is connected by a long flat surface. Ideally, the rider should clear the ‘table’ and land on the down slope.

Tail - The rear tip of the snowboard.

Tail Bonk - To intentionally hit and bounce off an object, either natural or manmade, with the tail of the snowboard.

Tail Grab Air - The rear hand grabs the tail of the snowboard.

Tail Poke – When the rear leg is bonedmaneuver where you bone your rear leg and “poke” the tail of the snowboard in a direction away from your body, usually while grabbing.

Tail Slide - To slide along the ground or an object solely on the tail of the snowboard with the nose lifted.

Tail Tap - See Tail Bonk.

Tail Wheelie - To ride solely on the tail of the snowboard with the nose in the air.

Taipan Air - The front hand reaches behind the front foot and grabs the toe edge between the bindings. The front knee is then bent to touch the board tuck knee style.

Toe Edge – The edge of the snowboard closest to the toes. Opposite of heel edge.

Toe Overhang/Drag – When the toe hangs off the edge of the board and potentially drags in the snow. Toe drags occurs if the binding is set up incorrectly or if the board is too small for the rider.

Toeside Turn - Making a turn on your toe side edge.

Transition (Tranny) - The radial curved section of a halfpipe wall between the flat bottom and the vertical.

Traverse - To ride perpendicular or diagonal to the fall line.

Tree Well – A hole in the snow surrounding a tree. Often times, tree wells are very difficult to see.

Tuck - A crouched position of low wind resistance used to attain higher speed.

Tuck knee - A technique where one knee is bent and the ankle bent laterally in order to touch the knee to the snowboard between the bindings.

Tweaked - Pulling the board forward or backward while preforming a trick in the air.

Twin Tip - A snowboard which has both nose and tail shaped identically. The flex is also mirrored throughout the board and it’s mean’t to have the same feel whether riding switch or regular.

V

Vertical (Vert) - The vertical top portion of a wall in a half pipe, which allows the snowboarder to boost into the air.

W

Wack – Something that is not good.

Wall – the transition and vertical section of a half pipe.

Waist – The narrowest part of the board in between the bindings.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Chomps, that list is awesome, especially fir us non-native speakers.

I'm still not 100% sure what's the difference between "chop" and "crud".


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> Chomps, that list is awesome, especially fir us non-native speakers.
> 
> I'm still not 100% sure what's the difference between "chop" and "crud".



Come ride in the PNW and you'll find out lol I never knew how many names snow/conditions could have


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Chomps, that list is awesome, especially fir us non-native speakers.
> 
> I'm still not 100% sure what's the difference between "chop" and "crud".





Rogue said:


> Come ride in the PNW and you'll find out lol I never knew how many names snow/conditions could have


:laugh:
Ok then,.. Here's the list I compiled for the different terms to describe Snow. (...remember it has been acquired from several sources!)
If something has been overlooked or left out, please feel free to add to the list!

*SNOW TYPES;* 
*Blowing snow* - Grounded snow that has been moved around by the wind.

*Blue* - Clear ice, the ground is visible underneath it
.
*Breakable Crust*- The top is frozen solid but underneath there is soft powder.

*Brown Snow* - Mud showing through, often during springtime.

*Bullet-Proof* - White, but so densely packed it is hard to put dents through it.

*Chunder;** * choppy, wet snow.


*Frozen Smoke;* * * Very dry powder snow.

*California Concrete* - Heavy wet snow that is created by a Pacific storm.

*Chokable* - Powder that is so fine and deep you could drown or "choke."

*Chop* - Freshly fallen powder that has been skied on enough to be chopped up but there are few bumps.

*Chopped powder* - Powder snow that has been "cut up" by other skiers/snowboarders.

*Chowder* - Heavy, wet, lumpy snow.

*Colorado Super Chunk*- Heavy wet snow about two days after a spring storm.

*Cornice* - A formation of windblown snow, also known as overhang. It is important to recognize cornice in alpine skiing and climbing because it is often unstable and hard to see from the windward side.

*Cauliflower* - The newly made snow found near the base of the snow gun.

*Champagne Powder* - Snow with extremely low moisture content, often found out West.

*Cold Smoke* - The airy trail of powder that follows skiers in fresh powder.

*Corduroy* - The snow made by the snowcats that groom the trails.

*Corn Snow* - Pellets of snow that are not as icy as hail pellets and that often fall in the spring.

*Crud* - Sometimes looking like cookie dough this type of snow is created from powder being skied over.

*Crust* - Snow that is hard packed and frozen, yet not icy.

*Dust on Crust* - When there is a light covering of loose snow on top of snow that has a hard, icy outer layer. This type of snow can cause a lot of falls.

*Flake* - Flake is slang for snow, for example, "I shredded some flake."

*Freshie(s)* - The fresh, un-skied snow on the mountain found first thing in the morning.

*Granular Snow* - Snow that has big snow flakes that often looks like rock salt.

*Grapple* - Small hail, or sleet that may be rounder and thicker than typical hail or sleet.

*Hardpack Snow* - Firm compressed snow that is almost icy.

*Mashed Potatoes* - The effects warm, often in the springtime weather, has on snow. It can make for slow skiing.

*Penitents* - Tall blades of snow found at higher altitudes.

*Pillow drift*- A snow drift across a road that is usually 3-5 meters wide and 1-3 feet in depth.

*Poo Ice* - Dirty snow which is packed down and over used.

*Pow Pow or Pow* - Fresh, highly desirable powder - loose and fluffy.

*Packed Powder* - Packed powder snow is snow that is compressed and flattened either by skier and snowboarder traffic or by grooming equipment.

*Powder* - Powder is fresh snow that is light and fluffy because of its low moisture content. It is the ideal snow for skiing.

*Salt on Formica* - Looks and feels like loose white salt granules sliding on top of white formica.

*Sierra Cement* - Similar to mashed potato snow but it isn't melting. It is still cold, very heavy, wet, and often found in the Sierra Mountain range.

*Slush* - Slush is snow that is starting to melt, and it's very heavy and wet.

*Smud* - Brown or muddy snow usually resulting from warmer weather.

*Snirt* - Snow covered in dirt, most often during the spring months, in states like North Dakota or on the prairie, where winds will pick up black topsoil from uncovered fields and blow into towns that have slower melting rates. It is very quick; you can go to sleep seeing white snow and wake up to black snow.

*Snowdrift* - Large piles of snow near walls or curbs caused by wind pushing it against vertical surfaces.

*Spring snow* - Late in the skiing season, the sun melts the top of the snow base creating a soft layer that is idea of long slow turns. The melted area usually becomes too deep for enjoyable skiing by the end of the day.

*Souffle Dure* - Naturally packed, firm snow that occurs after a snowfall on a north facing, steep, rarely skied couloir.

*Styrofoam* - Looks and feels like skiing on Styrofoam, and sounds very hollow or empty.

*Surface hoar* - Corn-flake shaped frost that forms on the surface of a snow pack on cold, clear nights. Additional snowfall can bury layers of hoar, creating a weak layer, also known as hoar frost.

*Watermelon snow* - A reddish/pink snow that smells like watermelon, caused by red-green algae.

*Wet Powder* - When rain covers powder, it becomes really fast and does not create the best conditions.

*Wind slab* - A layer of stiff, hard snow created by deposition of wind blown snow on leeward side of a ridge. Wind slabs form over weak, soft powder snow, creating avalanche concerns on steep slopes.

*Yukimarimo*- Balls of fine frost formed at low temperature in places like Antarctica during weak wind conditions.

*Zastrugi-* Snow surfaces created by wind into ridges and grooves.


*Here are a two more terms you might hear!* 
I have actually encountered both of these several times before coming across these definitions,.. I Nearly horked up a lung laughing when I read these,.. :rofl3:

*OORs*
Orientals on Rentals (hey, I just report this stuff)

*Hanger*
A liftie's worst nightmare. After a newbie or OOR has trouble boarding a chairlift, they usually get smacked to the side and fall with little harm done. Some, however, hang on for dear life and head up the mountain dangling from the chair.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

So... _chop_ is like a general term and _chunder_ the specific one for wet chop, and _crud_ the specific for light chop?
Or chop is used for fresh snow only slightly ridden over and crud for older, more ridden over snow?

Or is chop n crud just synonymous?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> So... _chop_ is like a general term and _chunder_ the specific one for wet chop, and _crud_ the specific for light chop?
> Or chop is used for fresh snow only slightly ridden over and crud for older, more ridden over snow?
> 
> Or is chop n crud just synonymous?


Not sure if they're synonymous,.. If it helps, here's yet _another_ definition I found for "Crud!"

*Crud;* - Basically, crud is powder that has been skied on. Think of crud as powder that's been trampled. It's snow that is uneven, packed down in some places, and piled up in others.

Crud is snow that is a combination of powder snow and patches of ice or snow that is slippery or crusty on the surface and soft underneath.

:dunno: :blink:

-edit-
neni,.. Here's a definition of Crud I just found,.. I think this will clear it up for you!

Crud

Crud could be considered as the next phase from powder. As more and more people ride through the powder, the snow gets piled at certain places and packed down at others. Fresh powder snow soon becomes "tracked out" and results in an uneven surface with lumps of soft powder-like snow and slippery patches. With this, the amount of resistance that your board encounters is always changing.

Snowboarding on crud is more challenging than riding on powder, but it does not necessarily mean it is less fun. The key to traversing crud is to ride more aggressively. When riding, keep your knees bent to absorb the impact that come from riding bumps and the uneven terrain. Also, keep your eyes on where you are going and choose your lines well as you go down. Riding crud and learning its tricks will improve your overall control of your snowboard.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Chomps this is great !!! I never considered crud to be anything related to powder. More like crappy old snow like was previous described but IDK. 

I think I've heard sugar snow before or maybe I just made it up ! Like finer granular snow ? Now I'm starting to sound like a snow connoisseur ! You know how pretentious those wine snobs can be ! 

Actually o just looked up on my resort page and they have their own definitions. One was Loose Granular/Sugar Snow - This surface results after New snow thaws, referees, then recrystallises. This is also created by grooming of frozen or icy snow. 

I'm a snow snob afterall !


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I didn't see death cookies on there.



> A big ass chunk of hard snow, which you must avoid or jib off when snowboarding.
> "Theres heaps of death cookies on that run"


Cascade Concrete
Sierra Cement

Chowder
Goin over the handle bars
Corn surfing
Off the lip
Hitting the lip
Slash
Pillows
Pillow Popping
Shred the gnar
Buttering the gnar
White room
Getting barreled
Getting covered up
head dip
soul carve
shredding

Throwing it down

Entering the white room


22 years of surfing will result in some bridging of terms


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Bonoed Ex: "Dude......I ducked in the trees and nearly Bonoed!"
The act of hitting a tree and dying. For the kids out there.........Sonny Bono was an "entertainer", married to Cher, mayor of Palm Springs, congressman. Skiing, he hit a tree and died from massive head injuries.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Didn't see "shark" on the list. Ex: "Early season you should watch for sharks." Rocks that will "bite" your board.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Scorpioned.......catching a front edge, slammin' face first, and knees bending so your board smacks you in the back of yo' head.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Scorpioned.......catching a front edge, slammin' face first, and knees bending so your board smacks you in the back of yo' head.


You don't have to be on a snowboard though.

I've done an underwater one, for about 60 stitches.
Very high difficulty rating that one.


TT


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Is that from Gnarnia?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Chomps...shit ur not riding enough :surprise:

Better hope ya don't hit up some surgical snow


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

SkullAndXbones said:


> out of curiosity, how old are you? i ask because i'm surprised you never heard the term "rag doll" before. i never heard of "tomahawking" though.
> 
> sometimes certain terms are only used in certain areas.
> 
> here in new jersey we use the term "jug handle" and a lot of people in the rest of the country have no idea what it means. it's a term for when you have to make a right to go left at an intersection (an off ramp that loops around 270 degrees)


I'm 33!!! I never watched snowboarding videos where someone was rag dolling until this season, never had a visual, started riding as an adult and not in a pack with kids who know the slang, all of the above.

:surprise: Wow what a dictionary :nerd:
OK I knew there had to be other posts about this so searched the forum for "slang" before making this thread, SORRY for the rehash and thanks~~!!!!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

You can't say a term without defining it...What's a gnarfairy and a yardsale aka y-sale - hit me up in PM if not suitable for your 10 yr old readership please! Deathcookies!


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yard Sale is when I skier eats it and their equipment flies all over the hill. One ski up hill one ski downhill sometimes they drop their polls. It's really funny on the IceCoast when you see them trying to walk back up the hill and they can't get any traction and just keep sliding back down.

Deathcookies I believe are the big balls of snow left over from grooming equipment or after when there hasn't been fresh snow for a while after it melts and freezes and melts and freezes they turn into giant ice balls or blocks and can really f*** up your day


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

another type of snow I encountered here last season is called "Chalk". It's hard to describe and I doubt you would find it in-bounds, but it is sort of hard, but low density.. very weird.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mutha gnarfairy

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...-gnarfairy-other-originals-go.html#post508105


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

true deathcookies are frozen rocky chunks that are frozen in place to the ground as well, been there a time or 3


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> *Chomps...shit ur not riding enough* :surprise:
> 
> Better hope ya don't hit up some surgical snow….


LoL,..!! You gots dat right Wrath!! *What's to ride???* :blink: We got _SQUAT_ for snow here!! I gotta drive 4+ hours to get to snow that _isn't_ a thawed, packed out, & re-frozen slab of Ice!! (…If I were to ride _that?_ I might just wind up needing sum surgical snow!!!)  :laugh:

Actually,.. I compiled these lists of terms and definitions last year for one of our Illustrious members (…You know who ya are!!)   while I was laid up & still recovering from my Kidney stone surgeries!!! :embarrased1: I have more if anyone's interested!



*Here's another interesting find I ran across, deciphering sum "Bro-Speak!"* Some of these terms might be a little,.. "_dated!_" >

*Special Bro Speak Phrases:*

*Carving phatties in the roy* - Doing carve turns down a freshly groomed run leaving deep trench marks behind.

*Check the gaper gap* - A request for a fellow snowboarder to notice and investigate another person whom is displaying a gap between the helmet and goggles and thus exposing an amount of forehead skin.* Note: In addition to looking funny, gaper gap could result in perma-gaper-gap as a result of damage from wind or sunburn to the exposed area.
*
*Bro-Speak Definitions;*

*Ofosho* [Oh-foh-sho] noun: A word used when in agreement. “You down to tool up this kink?” The response would therefore be, “Ofosho.”

*Bolts* [Bohltz] adj: Similar to “solid,” but not limited to just skate or snow. You could have anything from a nice meal to a nap that could be described as “bolts.”

*Beastie* [Bees-tee] adj: A substitute description for “gnarly.” Insert accordingly, and feel free to shorten the term to simply “beast.”

*Sadat* [Sah-daht] noun: Beer, or any alcoholic beverage besides wine.

*Stout* [Stowwwt] noun: Girl, female, babe, broad. “Dang, that stout is beastie. I wouldn’t tool that up if you paid me.”

*Swoop* [Swooup] verb, noun: A verb but also a noun. When you are on a road trip and want to stop at a gas station and swoop something, “swoop” is what you are swooping—any items that are high in sugar content with a grip of empty calories. Swoop isn’t available at restaurants; it’s only at corner stores, gas stations, and kiosks. “Simon, we’ve been driving for awhile. Let’s stop and cop some swoop.”

*Chunt* [Chuhhhhnt] noun: What you feel like after copping too much “swoop.”

*PBC* [Pee-Bee-See] noun: Paralyzed By Coolness. A disorder that’s often achieved later in one’s shred career, though not always the case. When you become so concerned with being and looking cool that you cease to exist due to fear of looking stupid. Lots of second-guessing of outfits, trick selection, and music choices. Anything that was a favorite at one point is now questioned to the point of paralysis.

*  Mob Out* [Mahb Owwt] verb: When it’s time to go, it’s time to “mob out.

*”  Peep Game"* [Peeeep Gaym] noun: A term one would say to a homey if they wanted him them to watch. Also something one say when they wanted to check footy on video, in which case “game” would also mean “footy.”

*Tool Up* [Tuuuul Uhp] verb: Almost anything is tool up-able. One can tool up a sadat or two before a rail session, a stout, or a rail.

*Poog* [Pooooog] noun: Someone that bugs you. “That chump is a poog.”

*Doubtfit* [Doutfiht] noun: When one is wearing a questionable outfit.

*Marinate* [Mare-ih-nate] noun: Another term for thinking about something concernedly. If one were trying a certain trick on a feature and wasn’t landing, they would then “marinate” on it in hopes of landing said trick.

*Pipe Hit* [Pihp Hiht] noun: Not to be confused with a hit in the pipe, a “pipe hit” is the result of a hard bail, though you can also deliver a “verbal pipe hit” on someone. For example: “That ski patroller pipe-hit me after I ollied that ‘Slow’ sign.”

*Housed* [Howzduh] noun: When you pipe-hit yourself so hard that you can’t leave your house the following day.

*Ping* [Pihng] verb: When the tip of your snowboard hits a rail as you ollie up to slide, making a distinct “ping” sound. Usually followed with a hard pipe hit or one getting housed.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> I didn't see death cookies on there….
> 
> ...22 years of surfing will result in some bridging of terms


GOOD CATCH!!  Yeah,.. there is quite a bit of cross over with a lot of these terms between the Surf, Skate, Shred crowd!



mojo maestro said:


> Scorpioned.......catching a front edge, slammin' face first, and knees bending so your board smacks you in the back of yo' head.


I don't know how I missed that,..? (..one too many Scorp's maybe?) :lol:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> :laugh:
> Ok then,.. Here's the list I compiled for the different terms to describe Snow. (...remember it has been acquired from several sources!)
> If something has been overlooked or left out, please feel free to add to the list!
> 
> ...


I consider bullet-proof to be straight up ice. Same diff I guess.

Becareful with "pillow drifts" created by snow machines. You get there too late and those are brick walls that will wreck you if you think you're going to surf through them.

Hanger: Oh man...the visual here is killing me. I've seen this in real life.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> *Scorpion*ed.......catching a front edge, slammin' face first, and knees bending so your board smacks you in the back of yo' head.


This should be the first term people learn.

Don't do this, Timmy doesn't do this, Timmy is good. Be like Timmy.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Beastie [Bees-tee] adj: A substitute description for “gnarly.” Insert accordingly, and feel free to shorten the term to simply “beast.”
> 
> 
> Stout [Stowwwt] noun: Girl, female, babe, broad. “Dang, that stout is beastie. I wouldn’t tool that up if you paid me.”


Chomps!!! LOL love this post. I thought gnarly was a good thing! gnarly = rad, no??? HAHA

Gnufairy - us , very nice WrathfulDeity and thanks for vid, very well done! I am thinking I should rock the tape look on my outerwear.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

....and we *all* forgot to include "Gnargoyle" and "Tundra Wookie!" :laugh:

XxGGxX,.. Do a forum search using those terms! I think you'll be amused!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Chomps!!! LOL love this post. *I thought gnarly was a good thing! gnarly = rad, no??? *HAHA
> 
> Gnufairy - us , very nice WrathfulDeity and thanks for vid, very well done! I am thinking I should rock the tape look on my outerwear.


Gnarly does double duty! It's all about context! 

"Woah DUDE! That wuz a gnaaaarly 7! . Probably good!!

"Oh bruh,.. That Scorp was _WAY_ Gnarly!!"  Probably bad! (...but also probably funny!)  :laugh:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Gnarly does double duty! It's all about context!
> 
> "Woah DUDE! That wuz a gnaaaarly 7! . Probably good!!
> 
> "Oh bruh,.. That Scorp was _WAY_ Gnarly!!"  Probably bad! (...but also probably funny!)  :laugh:


  
I'll look up those suggestions later ^^ (wookie)



wrathfuldeity said:


> Try to come up with new snowboard slang and check it against the web for originality. Mine is "gnarfairy"


Ok I got a few.... :laugh: see chomps' bro speak for the other words

*Shoredig* as in "check that poog' s shoredig." Also Shorediggers.

*Highbrowers* 

*Stoutgression*

Gromgression or for short, *gromssion*

as in "that poog is highbrowing my gromssion" 

"More highbrowers, shoredigging my stoutgression"

:rotfl: ill post definitions tomorrow!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

*Shoredig* as in "check that poog' s shoredig." Also Shorediggers

A look of utter *sh*ock +*hor*or and in*dig*nation

...


"More highbrowers, shoredigging my stoutgression"

When you follow your wife thru the park, yell "not fast enough!" At her, and the guys in line behind you assume you are being an absolute jerk 'cause you have no business giving constructive feedback to your wife and give you "that look" like you just kicked a puppy.

:rotfl:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

*dont shoot me....*

How do u say gnu, like new? G-New? J-New? Lol


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> How do u say gnu, like new? G-New? J-New? Lol


I have always pronounced and heard it pronounced Gah-New 

He says it right at the beginning of this video:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

She'd want this one more...


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Darn it raffertys vid works but f00bars does not so I missed the punch line  & thanks! Gah knew it is


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Darn it raffertys vid works but f00bars does not so I missed the punch line  & thanks! Gah knew it is


strange. 




Same sort of video, just a ladies choice review rather than riders choice. I have the Riders Choice, btw.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Darn it raffertys vid works but f00bars does not so I missed the punch line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOObar posted a link to GNU ladies choice which I believe was suggested to you in another thread try it on mobile otherwise just copy and paste this link it will take you there 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wnZh_...8c9VmQqXZoPugPN7HZbsOd_h50zBgrodkWOzsngr-wSCg


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

f00bar said:


> strange. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnZh_hwaJEw
> 
> Same sort of video, just a ladies choice review rather than riders choice. I have the Riders Choice, btw.


Worked ! Thx for review ... 1 min & I'm sold on it:grin:
No idea why but the second time f00bar posted it it worked in the page like it should ... :shrug:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Worked ! Thx for review ... 1 min & I'm sold on it:grin:
> No idea why but the second time f00bar posted it it worked in the page like it should ... :shrug:


Ha. I have the London Bridge for sale cheap too...just need a routing and account number...

It's a great board, but there are quite a few others out there too. Here's a decent quick review of a few. If you take the time to go through all her posts she actually does a really good job for living in Rhode Island, a state that has a highest vertical of about 200' above sea level, and was really helpful in some questions I had when looking for my daughters board.

2015 Roxy and Gnu Snowboards Demo Recap


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that link F00bar, very well done reviews! My gut feeling knew about its (S)A.S.S. tech lol ...whatever "asym sym sync pickle" is, whoever made the name up for whatever it is gets a medal! Gonna google that sucker tomorrow lmao


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the animal is "new" but the board co. is "guhnew", honestly i think some one just didn't know when it came time to say it out loud

however you say it, the boards and their tech are awesome, i'll stick with them til the end. + now they have Nico, so basically they rule the wasteland/


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

CassMT said:


> the animal is "new" but the board co. is "guhnew", honestly i think some one just didn't know when it came time to say it out loud
> 
> however you say it, the boards and their tech are awesome, i'll stick with them til the end. + now they have Nico, so basically they rule the wasteland/


There's a giff floating around, from days after he left from the big B & moved to Gnu.

He catches some Mul-air over a powdery roller haha & does the absolutely sweetest stall on his nose ever.

Seriously beautiful haha & cause it's a giff, it just keeps repeating it over & over.
5 min can go by in seconds.............haha


TT


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Can we revoke slang on this thread? I hate the word "tranny". It means something *completely* different to the 99% of the population that doesn't skateboard or snowboard. Please stop using this word. >


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Can we revoke slang on this thread? I hate the word "tranny". It means something *completely* different to the 99% of the population that doesn't skateboard or snowboard. Please stop using this word. >


No kidding, mines been slippin' preventing me from snowboarding.
Took me all day to get back from whistler last week, had to get off the freeway.
Piece of shit kept dropping into second gear doing over 100k.
Then wouldn't go in any gear, fawk.


TT


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

timmytard said:


> There's a giff floating around, from days after he left from the big B & moved to Gnu.
> 
> He catches some Mul-air over a powdery roller haha & does the absolutely sweetest stall on his nose ever.
> 
> ...


saw that, as i recall, a little tear welled up

i rarely call myself a tranny skater anymore, even though that's what i am..we say park skater these days, or just skater is clear enough...evolution of the language.

"oh! that's a tight tranny!"..no, don't say that


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

timmytard said:


> No kidding, mines been slippin' preventing me from snowboarding.
> Took me all day to get back from whistler last week, had to get off the freeway.
> Piece of shit kept dropping into second gear doing over 100k.
> Then wouldn't go in any gear, fawk.
> ...


That wasn't the tranny I was referring to. :grin:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Can we revoke slang on this thread? I hate the word "tranny". It means something *completely* different to the 99% of the population that doesn't skateboard or snowboard. Please stop using this word. >


:question: So when the X-Games commentator reported that Sean White was really "pumping the Tranny,.." He *wasn't* accusing him of getting a HJ from the He/She in the parkinglot??? :blink:

>


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> :question: So when the X-Games commentator reported that Sean White was really "pumping the Tranny,.." He *wasn't* accusing him of getting a HJ from the He/She in the parkinglot??? :blink:
> 
> >


:rotfl::skateboarding::snowboard4:


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Skittle thug (you know who you are)

And whats better than pow pow? Gnar gnar


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> *Skittle thug (you know who you are)
> *
> And whats better than pow pow? Gnar gnar


Had to Google this one,….

*"Skittle thug"*
A kid of any age who wears bright colored clothes, tight jeans, too big tee shirts, long benie hats, and puffy shoes usually high tops. They listen to screamo and or hip hop/ rap. Snowboarders or skiers who use words like "gnar","ballin","legit", and "sick". 

They are all players. (…somehow I doubt that!) :laugh:

I.E. Hey look at all those skittle thugs, there getting ready to head up to the mountian.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

What is a flame war? And why do u ppl miss them? :surprise:

And while I'm in here what are these?! Haha



ridinbend said:


> Corn surfing
> 
> Getting barreled
> 
> ...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> What is a flame war? And why do u ppl miss them? :surprise:


Not always,.. But usually occur in response to spammers or a troll!  Occasionally between members who don't like each other! Sometimes in response to a _REALLY_ stupid question! 

Do a forum search for ANY post/thread with the username DCSnow! (DCsnow?) It will be readily apparent what they are. DC's posts ALWAYS turned into flame wars! >




(...we miss them cuz they were entertainment during the off season and they were often FUNNY AS F*%#!!!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Not always,.. But usually occur in response to spammers or a troll! Occasionally between members who don't like each other! Sometimes in response to a _REALLY_ stupid question!
> 
> Do a forum search for ANY post/thread with the username DCSnow! (DCsnow?) It will be readily apparent what they are. DC's posts ALWAYS turned into flame wars! >
> 
> ...


Be honest, you're just pining for yoga pants.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> What is a flame war? And why do u ppl miss them? :surprise:
> 
> And while I'm in here what are these?! Haha


I may start a flame thread about all the stupid f'n questions that mfr's have been coming in and posting lately. For ducks sake, when did society get to a point where people need assurance from strangers on the Internet to buy absolutely anything.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Be honest, you're just pining for yoga pants.


Damn!!! *BUSTED!!!*  :laugh: >


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Damn!!! *BUSTED!!!*  :laugh: >


I'm guilty too


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Be honest, you're just pining for yoga pants.


Or breeches.. I'm fine with those too... :x


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

So. You have a love-hate with dcsnow. You kept drunk dialing him/her/it every time another troll popped up for the 3 yrs after he/she/it left you... it's one of those things I think u "had to be there" to get the humor @chomps1211. Lol but quite cute how they said "I'll be back" .... Hahahahahahahha ok.... :|:nerd::|

Ps: dont u think breeches discussion belongs in the fashion forum??  jk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Breeches/yoga pants belong anywhere.... but the right to wear them is earned not given....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Considering some of the ?? being asked by new mambers about different snowboarding terms and lingo lately,… I thought maybe this thread was due for a bump. :grin:

Since this thread was only started last year,… I don't think this post _quite_ qualifies as a "Zombie!"  :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rogue said:


> ….I think I've heard sugar snow before or maybe I just made it up ! Like finer granular snow ? Now I'm starting to sound like a snow connoisseur ! You know how pretentious those wine snobs can be !
> 
> Actually o just looked up on my resort page and they have their own definitions. One was Loose Granular/Sugar Snow - This surface results after New snow thaws, referees, then recrystallises. This is also created by grooming of frozen or icy snow.
> 
> I'm a snow snob afterall !


After re-reading this thread, I wanted to expand on my definition of this term,.. @Rogue,.. I've encountered conditions that "I" considered "Sugar Snow" before. This is what I understood the term to mean,…

Sugar Snow: Several inches of fresh or powder snow that has been packed down in _very_ cold, dry conditions. It hasn't been thawed or re-frozen so it remains firm but still fairly loose and has the consistency of "_Confectioners Sugar!!_ A Very fine, nicely edgable snow! I loved riding this stuff!! :grin:


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> After re-reading this thread, I wanted to expand on my definition of this term,.. @Rogue,.. I've encountered conditions that "I" considered "Sugar Snow" before. This is what I understood the term to mean,…
> 
> Sugar Snow: Several inches of fresh or powder snow that has been packed down in _very_ cold, dry conditions. It hasn't been thawed or re-frozen so it remains firm but still fairly loose and has the consistency of "_Confectioners Sugar!!_ A Very fine, nicely edgable snow! I loved riding this stuff!! :grin:


Yeah it is great but can hide underneath ice like a b**ch and by late in the day its all pushed to the sides of the trail


----------

